# E-bike tires



## MiniSuperDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

2019 Orbea Wyld FS 150
Came with Havoc 27.5 x 8 Front/back

Plenty of tire threads but not e-specific.
Can I run a 29 front tire on this same rim?
Opinions on Schwalbe Eddy current tires?
Other combinations?

Fair weather rider here for the most part..dry dirt, rock, pine needles, fire roads, features and bike park days

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiniSuperDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

Havok Pro 27.5 x 8









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

MiniSuperDuke said:


> Havok Pro 27.5 x 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My guess is that they are ebike tires - see green EMC graphic. On the 29 front tire idea, check fork spec to see if it is designed for 27.5+ or 29 wheel sizes.


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Those tires are definitely already e-bike spec. 
No, you will not be able to run a 29" tire on a 27.5" rim. 29" tire requires a 29" rim.


----------



## MiniSuperDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

AGarcia said:


> Those tires are definitely already e-bike spec.
> No, you will not be able to run a 29" tire on a 27.5" rim. 29" tire requires a 29" rim.


Thought so...thanks

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## vidwiz (Sep 18, 2008)

MiniSuperDuke said:


> 2019 Orbea Wyld FS 150
> Came with Havoc 27.5 x 8 Front/back
> 
> Plenty of tire threads but not e-specific.
> ...


Not much good luck with Schwalbe here. For an ebike I would consider a maxxis with double down sidewalls.


----------



## flyinb501 (Feb 12, 2013)

I ordered a Schwalbe Eddy Current front recently and still waiting for it to come in. I will follow up when it does. My bike came with 27.5 x 2.6" tires, but I switched to 2.8" tires mainly because of the additional ground clearance it got me. My rims are a bit narrow for 2.8" tires though (I think they measured 30 mm if I remember), but I think the Eddy has a stiff enough side wall that it won't be as prone to rolling. I've read good reviews so I'm excited to try it.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I've had no problems with 2.5 29":Maxxis DHF and Assegai as a front e-bike tire.

My rear 2.8x27.5 DHR lasted about a month.

A Magic Mary 2.8 lasted 3 rides before side knobs starting shedding.
I've had two AGC Kenda Hellkats 2.6 fail in the past week. Both have exceedingly leaky sidewalls that deflate over a few hours, despite proper sealant technique. Kenda tells me this is a warranty issue and are sending me replacements (time will tell if that helps).

I have a Michelin e-wild and Eddy Current on order.....


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

My POV = eMTB specific tires are silly. We don't have different tires for different rider weights, and there is an entire spectrum of "regular" tire choices available with different compounds, sidewall strengths, tread patterns, and so on.

The only advice I have is to avoid thin sidewall tires on an eMTB - the combination of extra weight and the ability to attack rock gardens more aggressively didn't mix well with tires like Rekons or Ikons (which I love on my other bike). I've had good success with DHR 2/DHF/Assegai options.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

RickBullottaPA said:


> My POV = eMTB specific tires are silly.


Likely just marketing.

But the "e-tires" I've seen have the stiffer reinforced sidewalls, so makes it easier for the average non-hyperinformed consumer to choose.

Having said that, I had recent horrible rear tire luck with tough sidewall Kenda and Schwalbe tires. I installed a Michelin e-wild recently and am impressed thus far. Very stout sidewalls, no sealant leakage or deflation (like I had with Kenda ACG sidewall)

on the front, I've had zero issues with EXO+ Assegai and DHF


----------



## Ridnw/bear (Jul 11, 2005)

Running Schwalbe Eddy Current tires front and back on my Tazer. They have been great. Super stiff sidewalls and the ability to run a little lower psi. They have also worn pretty well. I have another set on order as you tend to go through tires pretty quickly on a ebike.


----------



## wilks (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine came with 27.5 X 2.6 DHF and DHR - the DHR with double down sidewalls. About to replace both with 2.8 Schwalbe Eddy Currents. Schwalbe sidewalls that aren't super gravity are pretty useless in our very rocky terrain... 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

what psi do you run?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

kaleidopete said:


> what psi do you run?


With Cushcore, currently on a digital pump:

F: 29 x 2.5 WT Assegai EXO+ 20-21psi on 30mm ID rim
R: 27.5 x 2.6 Michelin e-wild 19-20 psi on 35 mm ID rim


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> With Cushcore, currently on a digital pump:
> 
> F: 29 x 2.5 WT Assegai EXO+ 20-21psi on 30mm ID rim
> R: 27.5 x 2.6 Michelin e-wild 19-20 psi on 35 mm ID rim


Thanks, I'm kinda lax on checking my pressure.
My Eddie Current tires say 17 - 38 PSI. 27.5 on a Trek Powerfly.
I just did a 30 mile off road ride today and just now checked my PSI 
it's only 13! Yikes. I'm set up tubeless too. I just pumped 'em up to 28PSI.
Actually they felt like a hard ride at 13PSI. Guess I'm just used to my Fat bike.
I gotta pay better attention to my pressure.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I've been using my ebike to run my tires as bald as they can get. Ebikes pinch flat the tires a bit easier, especially as the knobs get shorter, but it doesn't help that the bare spots in some tires are weak to damage from the tire bottoming.








^ end of life for this tire








^ early death of this tire. Lightweight Rocket Ron Snakeskin + CushCore not a viable combo, IMO.








^ here it is failing on me again...








^ freaky how this fastener managed to do damage to an Eddy Current rear tire








^ death of Stan's Bravo rim. Eddy Current tire still intact








^ swapped in a 29er wheel off an old bike and running over some fallen palm tree debris managed to flat it...








^ just randomly exploring ways up to peaks I see on the horizon, as an e-bike passtime


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Ridnw/bear said:


> Running Schwalbe Eddy Current tires front and back on my Tazer. They have been great. Super stiff sidewalls and the ability to run a little lower psi. They have also worn pretty well. I have another set on order as you tend to go through tires pretty quickly on a ebike.


I just installed set of eddy current and also very happy in the first 50 miles. I run about 28 front and rear. Reminds me TKC 80 dualsport moto tires.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Running Assegai at the moment, but DHR II are my favorites, and the Eddy Current's rolling speed was somewhere between. Didn't really impact my average speed as much as the Assegai's did.

I still run pretty high pressures for my weight, rarely going under 25 psi for the rear. Tried 20 psi in 27+ tires but they bottomed too easily.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm running around 18/20 F/R. The front is a Maxxis Minion DHF (2.8) and Maxxix Recon 2.8 rear. The Minion is my favorite front tire ever. No issues so far on some pretty rocky fast trails but these trails do not have really sharp jagged rocks like in Arizona, for example. It is a great combo. The Recon is not that great above 20 PSI but at or under is fantastic grip.


----------



## Ilovedoods (Jun 22, 2020)

Checkout the Pirelli Scorpion eMTB tires. I run the Scorpion MX32 tire exclusively on my YZ450 MX bike. Best all around tires. They will be my first upgrade.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Varaxis said:


> I still run pretty high pressures for my weight, rarely going under 25 psi for the rear. Tried 20 psi in 27+ tires but they bottomed too easily.


Update: I destroyed my rear wheel last week. 2.8 e-wild with cushcore at 20 psi. I came off a three footer and landed on a pointy rock. Rear pressure (and new wheel) now at 25 psi. Lesson learned


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

Time to replace my Tires on my Orbea Wild FS as I got almost 1,000 on the set of original DHF/DHR11. Front tire still has life in it, rear is about 80% done. I have been satisfied with the toughness of the tires riding strictly trails and a lot of rocks. but I think I would like a tire that is a bit softer. I want to stay with Maxxis. Anyway, considering Assegai 2.5wt EVO+ F/R. I know that forum talk is that it is a good front tire but questionable rear. I want to keep it simple. I have Aggressors as a rear tire on my pedal bike. It is OK but Not confident it will stand up as a rear tire on a ebike. Any opinions. I only want to stick with Maxxis....


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

quadzilla411 said:


> Time to replace my Tires on my Orbea Wild FS as I got almost 1,000 on the set of original DHF/DHR11. Front tire still has life in it, rear is about 80% done. I have been satisfied with the toughness of the tires riding strictly trails and a lot of rocks. but I think I would like a tire that is a bit softer. I want to stay with Maxxis. Anyway, considering Assegai 2.5wt EVO+ F/R. I know that forum talk is that it is a good front tire but questionable rear. I want to keep it simple. I have Aggressors as a rear tire on my pedal bike. It is OK but Not confident it will stand up as a rear tire on a ebike. Any opinions. I only want to stick with Maxxis....


I just mounted up Assegai 2.6 WT's on my Pivot Shuttle, replacing the DHF/DHR2's that were on there. So far so good! I don't buy into the complaints about the Assegai as a rear tire, particularly with the extra power and weight of an eMTB. I think the extra grip will be a good offset to that.


----------



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, additionally, my wife and riding partner has the same bike with the same mileage on her DHF/DHR11 tires too and have similar wear on them and needs replacement as well. So, I think her replacements will be a bit trickier as she is obviously smaller and lighter. We think she would benefit with a softer and maybe a little smaller tire as well. Both bikes have 2.6's now on 30mm rims. Thanks.........


----------

